# Custom MIDI map in Logic Pro X to Icon Platform M+ Control Surface



## vucicm (Feb 27, 2021)

Hello Everyone - I recently got the Platform M+ control surface from Icon to use with Logic Pro X. The "Logic" Preset on the Plat M+ works great with a new session in Logic, however I use a pretty extensive template and need to customize some of the control. I'm having a hard time understanding the "Expert View Control Assignments" function in logic and well as the iMap software that comes with the Plat M+. I'm curious if anyone here has any experience specifically with mapping Logic to the Plat M+. Will share more specifics if / when needed. Thank you!!


----------



## Marsen (Feb 27, 2021)

There is already a thread about it here:





Help choosing a Midi controller. SL Mixface or Icon Platform for Logic ?


Hello, I'm on the way to buy a controller which will replace Touch OSC. I've read a lot about both products, but some points are not 100% clear I'm on Mac with Logic and use an Icon Keayboard. I don't need the transport functions and can live without mixing with it. It's mainly for CC's. 1...




vi-control.net


----------



## vucicm (Feb 27, 2021)

Marsen said:


> There is already a thread about it here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! Thanks for sharing. I Will check it out!


----------

